

The restaurant that serves up rejected food [video] - pointillistic
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25449219

======
cabinguy
A mobile version of the concept (Minneapolis):
[http://sisterscamelot.org/](http://sisterscamelot.org/)

